#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-07-12
<phillip> hi mwmg
<mwmg> hi !
<phillip> bist du der sich gerade Vorgestellt hat?
<mwmg> genau der bin ich !
<DaGardner> moin moin
<mwmg> moinsen
<mwmg> wie läuft das hier so? übersetzen was das zeug hält und sonst so?
<phillip> cool
<phillip> erstmal sorry wenn ich beim schreiben ein bisschen länger brauche bin am Handy :)
<mwmg> jo kein problem
<phillip> alles super :)
<phillip> sind gerade alle eher in der Sommerpause :)
<mwmg> haha das is gut so!
<phillip> aber das kommt auch weil es jetzt kurz nach der LTS Veröffentlichung ist :)
<mwmg> wie alt sind die meisten hier..?
<mwmg> klar..arbeitet ihr nur an ubuntu oder auch an anderen projekten?
<phillip> also ich gehe genau so wie du noch zur Schule :)
 * phillip hilft auch bei anderen Projekten z.B elementary
<phillip> mwmg: hast du gesehen das dieser channel Öffentlichkeit geloggt wird?
<mwmg> nice..ja hab ich
<phillip> aller best
<mwmg> is aber ehrlich gesagt mein erster richtiger irc chat..yeay..was heisst das fürs praktische?also dass es geloggt wird?is der channel ok für solche fragen oder eher nich?
<phillip> ist okey
<phillip> heißt nur das man den kompletten Verlauf unter irclogs.ubuntu.com finden kann
<mwmg> perfekt...was machste bei elementary? auch übersetzen oder entwickelste da mit?
<mwmg> klar
<phillip> mwmg: beides, aber vor allem support im irc
<phillip> bin aber nicht so der große Programmierer :)
<mwmg> achsoo, hey aber immerhin, wie lange machste das ganze schon?
<phillip> bei elementary?
<mwmg> jaa ich auch nich...
<mwmg> ne generell?
<phillip> hmm
<phillip> ~1-2 Jahre
<mwmg> cool..
<mwmg> welcher jahrgang biste, oberstufe?
<phillip> jop erstes Jahr
<mwmg> ha! ich auch
<phillip> cool
<phillip> nutzt du unity?
<phillip> wie bist du auf die Übersetzer gekommen?
<mwmg> jop, du auch oder elementary(pantheon hiess das, richtig?)?
<phillip> ich habe mehrere
<mwmg> hab immer allein versucht zu programmiern und so, und gemerkt dass ich eigentlich auch mal ubuntu und so beitragen will, und naja übersetzen stand da als erster schritt da
<phillip> ubuntu dev, arch+GNOME, elementary stabel und elementary unstabel
<phillip> mwmg: jor ist auch nicht so schwierig
<mwmg> arch reizt mich auch...ich hab so ziemlich alles mal ausprobiert, kde, lxde, kfce, gnome aber am ende hab ich mich für unity mit numix theme entschieden, das is ganz schön nice :D
<mwmg> ja eben deshalb :D haha
<phillip> :)
<phillip> hast du schon was übersetzt?
<phillip> wenn du auch sonst irgendwas hast immer Fragen.
<mwmg> jo, vorhin einige in trusty
<phillip> super, kannst du mir mal einen link geben?
<mwmg> (von app-install-data)
<phillip> dann kann ich das gleich übernehmen
<phillip> wenn du einen timeout bekommst im Launchpad einfach neuladen
<mwmg> jo, hm gibs ne möglichkeit alle von mir vorgeschlagenen übersetzungen anzuzeigen?
<phillip> jap
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/de/+filter?person=gusemiguel
<phillip> okey die schaue ich mir morgen genauer an
<mwmg> da warste schneller :D danke
<mwmg> viele kann man glaub ich einfach aus dem englischen übernehmen oder?
<phillip> also gucke dir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Sonderzeichen
<phillip> mal an
<phillip> mwmg: jap kannst trotzdem gerne ein Vorschlag machen
<phillip> z.B nutzen wir nicht ... und " und -
<phillip> sondern Sonderzeichen
<mwmg> achso ok perfekt, danke!
<phillip> und wir nutzen Sie statt Du
<mwmg> ja das is klar..
<phillip> hast du nicht gemacht *__*
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/de/5051/+translate
<mwmg> ahh, ok hab ich dort nich
<mwmg> wobei dieser string sowieso komisch is
<phillip> jor einbisschen
<phillip> DaGardner: neuer nick?
<DaGardner> gucke gerade was ich für meinen bot tolles nehmen könnte :P und leider im falschen fenster /nick eingegeben..
<DaGardner> hatte sogar extra ne zweite verbindung aufgemacht..
<DaGardner> naja..
<phillip> :)
<phillip> mwmg: du kannst auch sonst wenn du was reviewed haben willst mir immer gerne bescheid sagen, ich sehe das nicht immer
<mwmg> okey perfekt, ich werd heut aber warscheinlich nichts mehr übersetzen..
<mwmg> danke philipp!
<phillip> ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen, Nacht!
<mwmg> mach das! nacht!
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-07-10
<phillip> So habe jetzt mal zu wily geupdated in unserem wiki :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Kein Treffen geplant | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wily | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
